# oil dip stick melted



## mmmorshed (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

I have 2002 sentra GXE. I got it recently. Couple days ago, I went to change oil in valvoline. They pulled the dip stick and it broke. It seems the plastic component of the top of the stick melted and stuck to the tubing. Is it a common problem for nissan? If so, what did nissan do about it?

Thanks.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

well i got lucky i went to sears to get my oil changed and they broke it.. and i rose hell and they sent my car to nissan to get repaired.. and i got a rental car.. but its like 1300 to have them fix it.. but u have to go in threw the bottom half of the motor threw the oil pan..

hopes this helps


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You people are scaring me. How exactly does a dip stick handle melt?


----------



## mmmorshed (May 21, 2007)

*Dip Stick*

Thanks friends for your comment. I did not get lucky with valvoline. I took it to Nissan dealer. They charged me 100$ to fix it. The stick costs only 5$.

I think Nissan should step forward with better stick and take care of the issue. Thanks again.


----------



## mmmorshed (May 21, 2007)

*Dip stick*



Oldnissanguy said:


> You people are scaring me. How exactly does a dip stick handle melt?



I think when the engine gets hot the plastic component can't handle it. So it gets soft and expands, eventually it sticks to the tubing and as you pull the stick it snaps apart.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I've driven my 2001 for 17 hours almost non-stop which should have gotten it plenty hot and I've never experienced this phenomenon. I have the 2.0L. Maybe it has a different dipstick. 

Does your dipstick have the o-rings?


----------



## mmmorshed (May 21, 2007)

I don't remember about the old stick. But the new one I got from the dealer has the o-ring. 

Thanks.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i gat a metal one made.. all metal


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, thanks guys. I'll just keep an eye on mine. I change my own oil so I'm probably less at risk.


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

WTF they charged you 100 american dollars to replace a dipstick? even if the metal fell into the tube it wouldnt be hard to use some pliers or a magnet to retrieve it. Man im sorry. Actually valvoline should have had to pay for that.


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

I also paid $100

I took my 2002 GXE Sentra to Meineke for some break work etc and they pointed out to me that the oil dipstick was missing in my car. 
They recommended I go to a local junk yard and replace it. the junk yard didn’t have an Sentra's so i called local Nissan dealer and they had the part. 

I went to the dealer which was about half hour drive and got the oil dipstick for $11. 
Got home and tried to put the stick and it would not go in, tried and tried and it seem like something was stuck deep down the tube (it was the stick), no way anything could get down that deep to pull it out. I did some research online and found a forum with lots of Nissan Sentra owners complaining that the dipstick plastic handle melts and the stick gets stuck. Most could get it out. They also discussed how it was a product defect. 

I call the dealer and told them my situation and the mention that it seems like common issue. But they totally denied it. Took the car to the dealer and mention what I found online and again denied it and called it "miss-use" not properly handling the part. 

I was told there was a 90 dollar inspection charge to see the problem. about hour later they told me they got it out. Final cost $97 plus + 11 for the part.


----------



## intelbot (Jun 29, 2007)

mmmorshed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2002 sentra GXE. I got it recently. Couple days ago, I went to change oil in valvoline. They pulled the dip stick and it broke. It seems the plastic component of the top of the stick melted and stuck to the tubing. Is it a common problem for nissan? If so, what did nissan do about it?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

give your a tip

using a super glue on the end of a wood stick, then insert it into the tube, wait few minutes,
try to pull it out. try some times, you will be lucky enough to get it out.


----------



## goatty9 (Jun 2, 2005)

I had the same problem, but I fixed it my self. after a search on the net.
It happens all the time and is easy to fix and cheap. The handle broke of mine and the mematal part was left in the tube.

Buy a new dip stick from the dealer. It was only approx. $10 CDN

Get an acces to compressed air (air compressor)
remove crank case vent valve on the air intake. should be on top towards the back of the engine.

attach the compressor to the hole. *CAUTION* STAND CLEAR OF THE OIL DIP STICK TUBE.

Apply air pressure slowly, watch the dip stick from a safe distance. It should pop out shortly.

Place vent hose back on and the new dip stick and your off.

I tried glue on the end of a pecil and some other trick this is the only thing that worked. goog luck


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

This happened to me a few months ago and I think it was a defective dip stick.I remember someone sending me the link on how to get the stick out. Some suggested a shop vac/funnel technique.. What worked for me was a long wood stick with super glue at the end....put stick into shaft let it sit on top of broken plastic piece and then slowly raised it out. Went and bought a new DS from dealer.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I went and checked after the initial flurry on this subject and all mine are a plastic coated metal handle rivited to a metal dip stick. If you're replacing it anyway, you might want to check and see if a dip stick from an 01 2.0L motor will work.


----------

